# Hello, Beautiful!



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

I've been waiting to hear the knock on the door for a couple of weeks now, but this just arrived at lunchtime today; 2006 CA white 585, size XL.

First impressions are that it's light, very light, and the finish isn't as spectacular as I would have liked.

I just need a new post, stem, and FD clamp and I'll be good to go. I'll bet that I'll be way more impressed once it's built up...


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

So nice. I really thought about getting the CA color.

You'll be delighted when you ride it. Superbe.


----------



## GW1 (Dec 27, 2005)

They always look better when you get them built up. I think you will really appreciate the ride when you get it out.


----------



## launchercomp (Dec 19, 2005)

*I agree!*

About 600 miles on mine and just love it. CA color is the way to go. Too many black bikes out there. Can't wait to see your ride built up hear how you like it.


----------



## lookkg361 (Sep 16, 2005)

Can you tell me the size off your frame


----------



## launchercomp (Dec 19, 2005)

*Frame size*

It's a 53CM or "Medium." Hope this helps.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Here's another *******

Just finished building this over the weekend. I have a small tick i've been hunting down for a couple days. now i'm going crazy with the grease.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

zippi said:


> Just finished building this over the weekend. I have a small tick i've been hunting down for a couple days. now i'm going crazy with the grease.


Record w/ Shimano pedals?


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Man, I have to stop looking at this or else i'm going to think i bought the wrong color. Damnyum.


----------



## launchercomp (Dec 19, 2005)

*Congrats!*



zippi said:


> Just finished building this over the weekend. I have a small tick i've been hunting down for a couple days. now i'm going crazy with the grease.


Very nice! Mine came in at 15.5 Lbs. I really could not have asked for much more in a bike. How's it riding so far?


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

*I'm the same*



Scotty2Hotty said:


> Record w/ Shimano pedals?


Love my SPD-SL's - I know its not right, but theyre fantastic pedals.


----------

